

Open defecation solves the child mortality puzzle among Indian Muslims - tzs
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/06/open-defecation-solves-the-child-mortality-puzzle-among-indian-muslims/

======
tzs
The title is not as clear as it could be. The puzzle is that Indian Muslim
children have lower mortality and less stunted growth than Hindi children,
even though Muslim children tend to be from poorer families.

Here's the peer-reviewed paper:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0073784)

